# GUILDFORD NEXT MEET 13th APRIL



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As the lighter evening will soon be with us, have planned to have the next meeting either 13th or 14th April from 7.30pm at the usual venue.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Should be up for that.

For those who've been coming for a quite a while - i found pics from the very first Guildford meet up at Newlands corner (in 2001) still on the web and my pre modded TT 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jamesn/tt/gallery.htm

James


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

ttvic said:


> As the lighter evening will soon be with us, have planned to have the next meeting either 13th or 14th April from 7.30pm at the usual venue.


13th for me  I can't make the 14th 

Nice pictures James 8)


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

yep nice pictures.. i do like the naked bottom :roll: suits the silver car. bet the deigner was miffed when the spoiler was added on.

13th ok for me


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

dibblet said:


> yep nice pictures.. i do like the naked bottom :roll: suits the silver car. bet the deigner was miffed when the spoiler was added on.
> 
> 13th ok for me


Naked bottom  Where?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

My naked bottom ....










No spoiler 8)


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

naked bottom & now topless 

is there a theme james 

hopefully a few more will turn up with the lighter nights. there where a few at the pompey run i think 9 TT's


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> My naked bottom ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoil sport :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Should be up for that.
> 
> For those who've been coming for a quite a while - i found pics from the very first Guildford meet up at Newlands corner (in 2001) still on the web and my pre modded TT
> 
> ...


I remember the meet well !!!!

Should be up for the 13th 

Seeya all there..

Damian


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

snaxo said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Should be up for that.
> ...


I was there too 8) If we did another photo now though, it'd just be a picture of a selection of BMW, Mercedes, Toyota and perhaps Audi too :lol: I wonder if any of the original cast have still got their TTs???

13th is possible for me too, but I can't commit until nearer the date.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Aw, there's a picture of my old car on that page. Memories....

Can't make the 13th or 14th. I'll be in san francisco.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

phil said:


> Aw, there's a picture of my old car on that page. Memories....
> 
> Can't make the 13th or 14th. I'll be in san francisco.


Flash git :wink:

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, there's a picture of my old car on that page. Memories....
> ...


He he. Holiday of a lifetime. Going to san francisco then driving through to las vegas for my 30th birthday on the 17th. 10 days in total and 9 friends are coming with me. Can't believe that many are coming to be honest. I'm a bastard to all of them. 
If you do the meet on the 12th I'll come along and bang on about going on holiday if you want.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

As thread now states the meeting at the Manor Inn will be on the 13th April

Hope to see some new faces and TT's at this meet.

Vic


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Vic

I probably drive up too good to see a few cars in the light ...   Plus I owe you a fat boy Coke


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Might be up for this, dependent upon work commitments. Where's the Manor Inn?
Andy


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Purple tt

GU7 3BX

this is the post code.. for the pub. would be good to see you there.

A fairly easy drive for you through Dorking & then the back roads !


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

thanx dibblet

We'll defo need to park together for a photo!

Fingers crossed I can make it

Andy


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

purplett said:


> thanx dibblet
> 
> We'll defo need to park together for a photo!
> 
> ...


Yes it would be good to see you.

Two TT with OZ Superleggera 3


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

ttvic said:


> purplett said:
> 
> 
> > thanx dibblet
> ...


Quite rare aren't they. Still mutts nutts in't they


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Don't see why not 8) Count me in for this again guys and girls!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> Don't see why not 8) Count me in for this again guys and girls!


Are you bring your Dad as well?


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

guys
whats the address of the pub in guildford where the meet is taking place on the 13th? i will hopefully be coming along.

thanks

J


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

clarko said:


> guys
> whats the address of the pub in guildford where the meet is taking place on the 13th? i will hopefully be coming along.
> 
> thanks
> ...


The Address is for the Manor Inn is Guildford Road, Godalming, Surrey GU7 3BX

Just on the outskirts of Godalming.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

ttvic said:


> Are you bring your Dad as well?


I'll invite him


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Jay his he going to ride shot [smiley=rifle.gif] gun. on Pheasant Look out :lol: :lol:

Hope its all fixed or on the way to being done see you there


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll pop down from London, if that's ok. I'll know more about work commitments next week but should be ok 8)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Excellent - wanted to see what the W12 front end looked like in the flesh. See you next week.

James.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

as i work for a magazine company, they have given me a bundle of Autocars and Whatcar magazines for you guys to have free of charge at the meet in Guildford (that's if you want one of course!)

look out for the silver TTC with the number plate CL2RKO

cheers

J 8)


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice one clarko!! 8)

dibblet, it's all fixed now and I'm not going anywhere near that road ever again :evil: Passengers are always on Pheasant watching duties now!

Looking forward to seeing the W12 front end LakesTTer. I'll swap you for a look at my new rims :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

JayGemson said:


> Nice one clarko!! 8)
> 
> dibblet, it's all fixed now and I'm not going anywhere near that road ever again :evil: Passengers are always on Pheasant watching duties now!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the W12 front end LakesTTer. I'll swap you for a look at my new rims :wink:


I'm hoping to have new rims of my own by then, but you can still have a look


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Why thankyou LakesTTer, how very kind


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

clarko said:


> as i work for a magazine company, they have given me a bundle of Autocars and Whatcar magazines for you guys to have free of charge at the meet in Guildford (that's if you want one of course!)
> 
> look out for the silver TTC with the number plate CL2RKO
> 
> ...


Excellent on the mags thing, (you haven't got any, er, others have you :wink: )

Andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ahem....as i work for a magazine company, they have given me a bundle of *Sailing Today *and *Coast *magazines for you guys to have free of charge at the meet in Guildford (that's if you want one of course!)

look out for the black TTR with the number plate JS 52 WOW

You may have seen this message before... :roll:

See you there!

John


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

It looks like we are going to have quite a good turnout for this meet and plenty of reading matter to take away.


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

For those On the south side

TTotal & myself will be driving up the A3 from the A27 approx 6.45 ish(to be confirmed )

people are welcome to Tag along on the way up


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I've convinced "RAVEN TTR" and Kam to attend this meet, so the numbers are growing.

Good to see you're coming too John! Bring the free magazines though, you never know whether these pubs have toilet roll :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheeky sod, bet yoo carnt reed eneehowe [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Have been asked by Lee with reference to TTOC Swissol UK Tour if anyone has the required facilities to hold a session in the Surrey Area

Main requirements are driveway, garage, power and water plus of course some customers.

Can you please let me know if you can help or you want your car Swissol inside and out.

Cheers Vic.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Will try to be there Vic :roll:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Blimey John, will be good to see you there - feels like a while ! 

Damian


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh mate....you shavin yet ? :?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm hoping to make it as well as I my office is just up the road in West Byfleet and, for once, it looks like I'll be in the office all day on that day so can come straight from work.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Yeh mate....you shavin yet ? :?


wha??!!

Damian


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hoping to attend.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I should be there with John and Dave (Dibblet)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Listen young man, you ought to ask Daddy if you can borrow his TT !


----------



## mrlossyman (Sep 20, 2004)

Mmm, Guildford..........

Yep may be able to make that as it's not too far from Reigate...

See ya there.....

Mrlossy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats the head count now Mr Vic?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I may be running a bit late 'cos I'm booked in to get my new wheels fitted quite late on in the afternoon, but I will be coming


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Whats the head count now Mr Vic?


Currently 16


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

16 !! - knew you guys needed a _proper_ TTOC rep :wink:

Have fun

Lou


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

mrlossyman said:


> Mmm, Guildford..........
> 
> Yep may be able to make that as it's not too far from Reigate...
> 
> ...


Another Reigate bod, spiffing [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Andy


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

ok
think i got all of you 
just a check on those attending. or possible attending

Jog
TTotal
TTvic
PurpleTT
Coupe sport
Terri TT
Snaxo
S4tonyJ
Jaygemson
Dibblet
Kam
LakesTTer + new wheels
Raven TTR
SteveH
Audit260BHP
mrlossyman
Clarko
Che6mw
Scottk
mighTy Tee

will add to list looks like a good turn out  what the long rang forecast ? :!:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

t7 said:


> 16 !! - knew you guys needed a _proper_ TTOC rep :wink:
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Lou


It must of been NUTTS scarying them away :wink:

PS You and Mark can still come along always room for two more.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Add che6mw to that list too.

James.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

dibblet said:


> ok
> think i got all of you
> just a check on those attending. or possible attending
> 
> ...


Well if I'm going to be the only girl I guess I had better go out and find out all the information I can on Cars, beers and gadgets.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

dibblet said:


> ok
> think i got all of you
> just a check on those attending. or possible attending
> 
> ...


One more owner to add to the list is Scottk


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Put me down as a probable.

Dave/John/Mark - assume Farlington Services is the Shell Garage by the Hilton Hotel just north up Eastern Road off the A27?

I will confirm Wednesday.

Cheers


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Hope you can make it Richard

It would be 8) to get 20+ cars to regional meet


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I hope this place has got a big car park. :lol:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Rich

yep you have the right location :lol: ready for a fill up.

looks like 18 TT's so far ... will try & book some sun


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

steveh said:


> I hope this place has got a big car park. :lol:


I will start to worry about size of carpark if we get another 100 cars :lol:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll try and come along, if it's not raining... http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2074

Simon.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am thinking of coming to this meet, it's just the M25 that is putting me off.

I'll be coming from Woodstock, Oxfordshire.

If get to the M25 for 18:30 is still crawling at that point? Or might I be better off doing A34 then M4 and/or cross country?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Omen 666 
Can't really help you on route but hope you can make the meet.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

omen666 said:


> I am thinking of coming to this meet, it's just the M25 that is putting me off.
> 
> I'll be coming from Woodstock, Oxfordshire.
> 
> If get to the M25 for 18:30 is still crawling at that point? Or might I be better off doing A34 then M4 and/or cross country?


Mate, just leave early :wink:

http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/inc/pl ... direct.jsp

71 miles only 1 hour they say :roll:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd allow an hour from the point you hit the M25 as with the current road works on that stretch it will probably take you some time.

Simon.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not come off the M4 at the junction with the A320 and go south on that down to Guildford. I'd be more precise but I'm on the train at the moment without access to maps. Hopefully somebody else who knows the area better than me will give you directions.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not come off the M4 at the junction with the A320 and go south on that down to Guildford. I'd be more precise but I'm on the train at the moment without access to maps. Hopefully somebody else who knows the area better than me will give you directions.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Looks like TT's will outnumber the 'other marques' at this meet


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Quite rightly mate ! :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not come off the M4 at the junction with the A320 and go south on that down to Guildford. I'd be more precise but I'm on the train at the moment without access to maps. Hopefully somebody else who knows the area better than me will give you directions.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pardon, I cant hear cos of the train....Say again...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Why not come off the M4 at the junction with the A320 and go south on that down to Guildford. I'd be more precise but I'm on the train at the moment without access to maps. Hopefully somebody else who knows the area better than me will give you directions.

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

steveh said:


> Why not come off the M4 at the junction with the A320 and go south on that down to Guildford. I'd be more precise but I'm on the train at the moment without access to maps. Hopefully somebody else who knows the area better than me will give you directions.
> 
> Hope you can make it.


Do you have a stammer by any chance or just a very bad memory ? :wink:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Whoops, sorry for the multiple posts. I blame the train, and Microsoft. Actually it's all the excitement of going to my first Guildford meet.

I'm praying this only gets posted once.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whoops, sorry for the multiple posts. I blame the train, and Microsoft. Actually it's all the excitement of going to my first Guildford meet.

I'm praying this only gets posted once.
_________________








2004 Mauritius Blue TTC V6, Silver Nappa Leather, Bose, 6CD, Alu Tax Holder, Bootliner, Tom Tom SatNav on Dell Axim X3 (X3 dead, X30 on the way) 
2001 Raven Black TTC 225. Bose, 6CD, Canholder, Cruise Control, Alu Tax Holder, Bootliner

Just to keep the theme going mate... :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> For those On the south side
> 
> TTotal & myself will be driving up the A3 from the A27 approx 6.45 ish(to be confirmed )
> 
> people are welcome to Tag along on the way up


I will be there, however TTotal is sending his apologies.

See you @ 6-45ish


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Ok Rich

At the Shell Garage AKA Farlington Services..  . managed to move some Work around... See you there..

Dave


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have fun without me guys.. 

Rich, if you have time to collect a package of magazines that I have got ready for the crew then can you drop into Moody's marina on the Hamble and collect?Am here all day mate.Call my mob if you can - if you cant dont


If not not a problem 

Weather is brightening up too 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

dibblet said:


> managed to move some Work around
> 
> Dave


If its in the way put it in the bin :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

dibblet said:


> Ok Rich
> 
> At the Shell Garage AKA Farlington Services..  . managed to move some Work around... See you there..
> 
> Dave


See you there too.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Silver or white wheels? :wink:

Mark, won't be at AmD today, so will bring your discs to HMC on Saturday.

See ya later


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Silver or white wheels? :wink:
> 
> Mark, won't be at AmD today, so will bring your discs to HMC on Saturday.
> 
> See ya later


Still got the white ones on. havnt had chance to change them over yet.
No hassle with the disks. Anytime will do.
See you tonight


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys - still at work and thoroughly pi$$ed off about it too. Long story.

Hope it all went well and sincerely hope to meet up next time.

I'm so angry :evil: :evil: :evil:

Andy


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Excellent meet - good to catch up with some old faces and meet some new ones too. Thanks for the Mags too chaps 

rgds

James.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent meet - well done Vic.

Dibblet, I lost you ended up turning somewhere where I didnt want to and driving through Godalming and Milford  

Great to meet new faces and put forum names to them.

Cheers Richard


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Rich

you always did get your left & rights wrong ?.. right out of the car park !all I saw was TT light behing me ....   a good turn out ....

Dave


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

dibblet said:


> Rich
> 
> you always did get your left & rights wrong ?.. right out of the car park !all I saw was TT light behing me ....   a good turn out ....
> 
> Dave


Wasnt as simple as that I followed you (I think) for about 4 miles then when very close to the A3 I went left, down some road that took me back into Godalming....... I thought the road was the slip road onto the A3!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Nice big turnout, great to meet everyone old and new friends.

Great way to spend a midweek evening!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Fanatasic meet 

Cheers for organising Vic !

Good to catch up with you all


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just like to thank everyone who made the effort in coming along to this meet, hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did.

I counted 14 x TT , 1 x SLK, 1 x Z4 and 1 x MR2 = Great Meet.

Hope everyone got home safely and it was good news regarding Liverpool, pity they have to go out in the next round.

PS Thanks for the Mags


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Wow I was shocked and pleased to see so many new faces!

Great meet though and again, thanks for the mags !

Damian


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Great meet. Really good to meet some of you again and to meet lots of new people. Although it's good to be able to put faces to names it gets really difficult, and confusing, trying to remember people's real names and their forum names but it all adds to the fun.

I must admit that after an evening of talking about mods I was almost wishing I still had my 225 but after a 'spirited' drive home down the back roads, making full use of the paddles, I decided I am very happy with my 3.2. Mind you Jogs brakes look a bit tasty.

Looking forward to my next meet.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Well done Vic :wink: , nice turn out.

Good to meet new faces and put faces to Profiles!

8)


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks to all ,, & also for Improving my reading Material. :roll:

I think Tim will be happy too :? no sign of him yet this morning .. Like the Idea of the Paint job Mod .. why wait ..


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

ttvic said:


> Just like to thank everyone who made the effort in coming along to this meet, hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did.
> 
> I counted 14 x TT , 1 x SLK, 1 x Z4 and 1 x MR2 = Great Meet.
> 
> ...


Like we were supposed to go out against Olympiakos, Leverkusen and Juve. I'd be very careful making statements like that :lol: Got the 2nd half on the radio heading back into the smoke, great result rounded off a very good day. Nice to see some of you again and also meeting new faces, thanks very much Vic. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> dibblet said:
> 
> 
> > Rich
> ...


I was behind you Richard and could not understand why you were heading back towards Godalming.
A great evening. Roll on the summer evenings [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Jog - Is that a photochop ......or have you really got white wheels on your motor? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

No- its real


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

OMG - What the hell are they? :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Was a cracking meet, looking forward to the next one! tdk, get some photos up :twisted:

------------

Cool magazines clarko, and TTotal too I suppose :roll: .

Thanks for the topless ride Terri :wink:

Kam, cheers for the drink and the show&tell on the ICE - PM sent about the components 8)

Morgan (UK225), engine cover "bullet" fitted, thanks for that!


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

great meet last night. Good to finally put faces to names although it is more difficult remembering 2 names for everyone 

no probs re the mags, glad to be of service, will drop them down to other meets if i can make it!

cheers

J


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> OMG - What the hell are they? :lol:


Niel: I bought a set of 17" 6 spokes from TTotal. Sprayed them up - ideal for future track days. Just put them on for a few days to check for punctures, balance etc.

Jay: Great Sig pic [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Clarko: Thanks for the mags.

All: sorry to hijack but I am planning this for next month:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=41561


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> OMG - What the hell are they? :lol:


as shocking as it seems in pictures, in real life when he pulled up it looked v.cool... race ready!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Wak said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > OMG - What the hell are they? :lol:
> ...


Cheers Wak


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> tdk, get some photos up :twisted:


Oh, ok then! 

Sorry about the quality - they're not up to my usual standards as I only had my compact camera with me rather than my SLR and it was also getting a bit dark at the time.

Anyway, here's the line up...



















Kam...










Mine and Terri TTs cars...










Omen666 checking to see if it's in gear?... :wink:



















Nice wheels...










White wheels...










W12 front end...










Wak wondering what's going on in his car!...










I want all these hoses, only in red...



















Thanks for a great meeting everyone and a special thanks to Wak for doing a throttle body reset - it made a massive difference! My 3 mile drive home turned into a 20 mile blast! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great pictures


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like you all had fun without me..never mind another time.

But we shall have just as big a gatherings on the South Coast here one day.....

LONG LIVE THE SOLENTTEERS ! 8)


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Guys

Great meet last night. Sorry I could not have been there longer but had to meet with a big plane for the missus :lol:

Some very tasty TTs about though, very impressed with the mods etc

look forward to the next meet, this time Im staying for more than 10 minutes,, :?

all the best

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi all

Nice to meet everyone. My first time at the Guildford meet, what a good bunch of folks.

Some selected pictures here, the full set can be found here http://public.fotki.com/Omen666/tt-foru ... guildford/


----------

